# Teachers



## ddt21 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have recently passed my PE and had some interest in teaching. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 1, 2008)

ddt21 said:


> I have recently passed my PE and had some interest in teaching. Has anyone had any experience with this?


I don't think there's any relation between PEs and teaching - other than maybe know you've got some free time. Still, I've been trying recently to line up a few teaching "experiences" but haven't had any luck.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2008)

In MN you can be a substitute math/science teacher if you have your PE.

I'd check with your state's teachers' requirements!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2008)

In IL all you need is a BS and you can sub. If I hadn't found a job right after school, that's what I was going to do until I found one.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 1, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> In MN you can be a substitute math/science teacher if you have your PE.
> I'd check with your state's teachers' requirements!


If no PE, what are the requirements? I'd think an MS would be plenty...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2008)

Before I had my PE, I taught at a tech school. I taught tech school, advanced high school, and prison classes. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## ddt21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am wanting to teach college level math. I know most larger universities require a masters degree, but to a college or university would a PE and a masters degree be similar?


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2008)

Our local community college hires about any engineer they can get their hands on to teach engineering courses. That being said, they still prefer a masters and I'm guessing that a 4-year university won't even look at you without an advanced degree.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2008)

My experiences in the teaching side of educatiion left me with a new disrespect for the system, and the people responsible for it, overall and an even healthier respect for the teachers who try and make the crappy system work.

The textbook industry is about as foul as it comes.


----------



## Vinsanity (Jul 2, 2008)

I used to teach for 8 years in a foreign University for 8 years in civil/Structural/const department and math, I really missed it but the requirement was License as engineer and at least studying for masters.

Teaching is a noble profession, you dont have that much money but certainly you can help future engineers and would be grateful for that, I have lots of former studs already doing PhD, MS etc. and even they tried to keep in touch with me and even consulted me with their curent projects.


----------



## Casey (Jul 2, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> I used to teach for 8 years in a foreign University for 8 years in civil/Structural/const department and math, I really missed it but the requirement was License as engineer and at least studying for masters.
> Teaching is a noble profession, you dont have that much money but certainly you can help future engineers and would be grateful for that, *I have lots of former studs *already doing PhD, MS etc. and even they tried to keep in touch with me and even consulted me with their curent projects.


Sometimes truncating words for brevity is not always the wisest thing to do.

So tell me, do you recognise any of these studs?


----------



## Vinsanity (Jul 2, 2008)

Casey said:


> Sometimes truncating words for brevity is not always the wisest thing to do.
> So tell me, do you recognise any of these studs?



Yes, most of them belong top my former classes, they are scattered all over the world some went to Singapore studied MS and PhD and others went to Austrailia for MS and PhD too, and currently doing well with their jobs. I'm really happy for them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2008)

&lt;chuckle&gt;


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 14, 2008)

It is difficult to get a higher ed. teaching gig with out a Phd, with that said, I am an adjunct at a local uni with a MS and PE - got it through networking. The PE got me an extra $100 per class and allowed me to teach graduate level classes (though they had to get permission from the dean and they used the PE as justification).


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jul 16, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> It is difficult to get a higher ed. teaching gig with out a Phd, with that said, I am an adjunct at a local uni with a MS and PE - got it through networking. The PE got me an extra $100 per class and allowed me to teach graduate level classes (though they had to get permission from the dean and they used the PE as justification).


Some of my professors had the same case as you. I think all had a Masters, and with the PE they were able to come in and teach some of the courses. I do not know of any full-time professors though that did not have a PhD, but I think it happens a lot with adjuncts. I think the professors from the industry are WAY better than the PhD's anyways. Most of them have been teaching too long, or never even practiced as an engineer, just went straight to teaching.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been seriously considering teaching math on an adjunct basis at my local community college. Basically, they look for an advanced degree with so many credit hours of math or 'related' coursework.

I agree that obtaining professional registration does not offer or enhance entitlements for teaching math or any other subject for that matter.

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe you'll have some hot students!


----------



## ramicoce (Aug 5, 2008)

JR-

I've been thinking the same thing (which potentially makes us competitors since we're both in Tally, if we actually follow through). I taught college algebra to enlisted soldiers for University of Maryland (UMUC-Europe) while I was deployed in Kabul, Afghanistan. My class had 10 students, which is definitely the way to take college algebra, and I had a blast. When I returned, I intended to look into continuing this experience with TCC, but with a kid coming in October, I'm thinking now may not be the best time to investigate this. If you do, let us know what comes of it.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 2, 2008)

From my limited experience in this area, you need the MS for community college professorship (permanent, fulltime) but they have lesser requirements for parttime deals. 4 year places require the PhD but allow the MS for specialty courses (ie parttime deals) as well. I have never heard of a PE (in Cali, TX, OK, NM, or TN at least) counting as equivalent to a degree but if it does for you then by all means make use of the opportunity!


----------

